# Ocracoke or Hatteras



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd pick Hatteras for the big one before Ocracoke


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree.....that looks nice and fishy! Its getting ready to pop. I wish I could make it down this weekend but I cant. I'm hoping this weather will hold on through next weekend!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it would be a good time to be either place ...


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I always choose Ocracoke so i dont have to deal with the crowds.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> I always choose Ocracoke so i dont have to deal with the crowds.



Amen ......


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I would check OI and if it is cold (depending on the flow) I would hit south of 55.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

65 water temp at Frisco Pier the last two days. Ocracoke 55. Not to hard to figure out! Last year the first drum was caught off the Point 51" Feb.3. Two other people and I have caught over 100 26-32" pups the last four days on trout rods from the surf. If there was descent bait around with a SW wind I would fish Hatteras.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm wondering if Garbo has caught the first citation of 2017 yet...the guy has been fishing hard since the week before Thanksgiving.
If anyone deserves to be Da Man, it's him... ... At least until Nick starts fishin


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> I'm wondering if Garbo has caught the first citation of 2017 yet...the guy has been fishing hard since the week before Thanksgiving.
> If anyone deserves to be Da Man, it's him... ... At least until Nick starts fishin


Massive Sharks last two days. Yesterday on my first five casts every Shark was over 6 feet. The largest Sandbar was pushing 8 feet. The water at the Point is clear and warm. 6 to 7 foot Blacktips ran the Sandbars off and the problem is the Blacktips are much more serious in the agony of defeat. My Sl30SH was stripped by a Shark that just went flat out offshore headed to Bermuda. For me 20 plus Monster Sharks in the last 2 days. At Dusk neither the Redhead or myself had the energy to chuck a bait out. It takes but a minute or two and you are on to another Monster. Today the Blacktips kept spooling me. Water warm enough to swim, come on down....

Sandbars are like the B team compared to the Blacktips.

Water is real warm I have been in shorts and a tee shirt wading baref oot.

Flat out wore out. Fishing big Mullet chunks. I did catch a yearling on a grub with my Trout rod three nights ago at Secret Spot.

I have a cooler full of big Mullet, not a Yeti but the Mullet were swimming this morning up to the point my net landed on top of them.

I will be at it tomorrow.

No crowd just the locals.

Nick afraid of Sharks

Drum afraid of Sharks.

The Horror.....
.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to my 8600 for a little more line capacity, just to prolong the agony. Leaned on a Shark for one hour at the tip of the Point with 400 yards of line out, he had taken me for a walk out of the Hook and I admit I had to call it quits and I broke him off. I have been breaking them all off, the ones that do not spool me but only after I have gotten them to the beach and had a look at them.

Andrew and young fellas drag them up on the beach and remove the hooks, Garbo likes to leave the Shark with a little reminder stuck in the corner of his mouth, scientific tagging study done with a circle hook. Using circle hooks I am getting more action than I can handle, no need for wire although some fellas are using it. 

Sharks and I view it like a game, we both rest at night and the next day it is on.....

Up in KDH at the moment, will be at the Point in the afternoon for my exercise treatment.

Maybe the rains last night have moved the Sharks on down to Ocracoke

Bring plenty of rigs, you are going to need them.

The Sharks are so thick and so large even if a Drum were to chance by, it would get hit before you could get him in, 1st Drum of the Year would be DOA.:redface:

Now that the Blacktips have showed up the only thing that will run them off is Giant Duskies and Tigers.

Sharkman we need your help


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Just looked at temps. Check out Cape Lookout. King mackerel temps! Garbo, we enjoy your play-by-play updates. Keep em up.


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Seriously considering a run down on Wednesday. Plenty of rigs made up and looking for some pullage. I cant wait till next weekend...........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

https://marine.rutgers.edu/cool/sat_data/show/?file=../../regions/capehat/sst/noaa/2017/img/170224.055.2339.n18.jpg

Oh,I do not know for sure,saying that straight up.. Although,looks to me as though Ocock has as good a chance as Hatty to catch the first one... As history would point out as well, Ocock is the standard for the "first one"... haha


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Seems Hatteras took honors with a 44 last evening, according to RDT ....

On the other hand, there is no shop reporting from Ocracoke, so who really knows..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Damnit I wish I could make it down!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trade winds reports for Ocracoke


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hope it was Garboman, he's worked hard for it


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> Hope it was Garboman, he's worked hard for it


 Was the guy standing beside him,and was his first... There are few times that experience and perseverance don't pay off,this was one.. In the game of "fair" this isn't,although in the game of fishing,anything goes..


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Drumdum said:


> Was the guy standing beside him,and was his first... There are few times that experience and perseverance don't pay off,this was one.. In the game of "fair" this isn't,although in the game of fishing,anything goes.. [/QUOTE
> 
> Damn I was hoping he would do it. Guess he'll have to shoot for the most citations
> 
> ...


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> Trade winds reports for Ocracoke


Not at this time of year ..........


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Byron/pa said:


> Not at this time of year ..........


There was a rumor about a Drum or two at Ocracoke but no one on Hatteras Island could really confirm, so screw Ocracoke, Cape Hatteras has the first Drum on the books for 2017.

As far as Fair, it was Fair that an old Farmer on likely his first ever trip to the Point, out fished me.

The Farmer that caught the first Drum of 2017 had his shock knot tied by Andrew cause he did not know how.

The Drum was caught thirty yards off the beach as this was a far as the too limber rod this Farmer brought with him could get from the beach.

I hooked up to monster sharks in the hours before this Farmer ever got bit.

I hooked up to monster sharks after this Farmer brought the Drum to the beach, that night and the next morning and through out Sunday.

In fact that is all I have accomplished this Winter is a lot of Monster Sharks, could be some kind of record some where, I know I have never had this many at this time of the year.

Best time of the last week was the Red Head casting out a big Mullet head from a four pound Mullet that met his demise under a 10' cast net at the secret spot. 

Red Head cast it out with Mick's new Purple CTS and the inevitable result will forever be in my memories......

Saw a 20 pound King sky off the beach in the hook on Saturday afternoon, the Comms are on Blackfin Tuna three miles outside of Hatteras Inlet, not bad for February.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Garboman said:


> There was a rumor about a Drum or two at Ocracoke but no one on Hatteras Island could really confirm, so screw Ocracoke, Cape Hatteras has the first Drum on the books for 2017.


Personally, I'm an OI guy. I enjoy the solitude along with the chance of hooking up. I'm down here now, attempting in the next two days to catch my first February 40+ Drum.... we'll see.
But, I would readily admit, if catching was the most important part of my journey, I'd be a Hatteras guy, especially this year. 

And I'd be pretty happy hooking into a large shark or two ...........


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Garboman said:


> As far as Fair, it was Fair that an old Farmer on likely his first ever trip to the Point, out fished me.
> 
> The Farmer that caught the first Drum of 2017 had his shock knot tied by Andrew cause he did not know how.
> 
> The Drum was caught thirty yards off the beach as this was a far as the too limber rod this Farmer brought with him could get from the beach.



LOL...Not laughing at you but with you Garbo. Reminds me of the time on Ocracoke when it seemed the Drum, despite my best efforts, were ignoring my offerings while others were having all the fun. I had the most beautiful cobs you could get but yet....nothing....up walks Mr. Iowa with his 7' spinning rod bending to the 4th guide because of the 4oz sinker on a fireball rig with half a crab on one hook and squid strip on the other and launches it barely behind the breakers. It didn't sit long as he was almost instantly bowed up and eventually put a 51" drum on the beach.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Garbo .............. Ocra is also heavy with sharks the size of which you speak - The first couple were fun .................


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garbo" I feel your pain" last June I was on Jennettes, bait was scare, it was hot.
Here comes this Tourist, Walmart Combo in hand, sets up next to me, for the moment. 
We were working the right side and the left side, need a bait, "Hay you going to keep that " no shame. 
He throws a 2oz Sling silver, snags one of the old pier pilings, plays with it and it comes off. 
Next thing he's Yelling hey its pulling, I hear his Drag screaming, Well With the help of the Regular Crew at the end of the pier, he gets it on the deck. 
35.00 Walmart combo and just dumb luck


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Byron/pa said:


> Not at this time of year ..........


They report when there's fish. They are doing like everyone else more reports on Facebook than on line. Few reports on pups, sunshine and blue fish.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> They report when there's fish. They are doing like everyone else more reports on Facebook than on line. Few reports on pups, sunshine and blue fish.


no really....they really do kinda do it half ass on that other island...

tradewinds is more of a tourist thing, look at the schedule and the selection.
not really geared toward a fish hungry bastard.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

sanjuanworm said:


> no really....they really do kinda do it half ass on that other island...
> 
> tradewinds is more of a tourist thing, look at the schedule and the selection.
> not really geared toward a fish hungry bastard.



Yea, since they are closed for the late fall, winter and early spring, they really do not get many reports. True that if someone wants to go to the trouble of emailing them a photo, they'll post it on their facebook page, but who does that?

That was sorta my point when I said "Not at this time of year'


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Byron/pa said:


> Yea, since they are closed for the late fall, winter and early spring, they really do not get many reports. True that if someone wants to go to the trouble of emailing them a photo, they'll post it on their facebook page, but who does that?
> 
> That was sorta my point when I said "Not at this time of year'


 Ya got it in one... nice..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Ya got it in one... nice..


Speaking of nice the Drum Fisherman named Jeff who caught the first Drum (44") of 2017, two nights later caught the second (42").

Meanwhile Garbo has upped his total of 5'-8' Sandbars, Spinners and Blacktips to just under 100 tags. It is a single season personal record. Been averaging 9 or 10 a tide. That is a lot of Lead $$$$.

Big Dave, Me, Redhead, Bill, all have been in attendance every night till closing and all we have to show for it is a certain soreness and disappointment when you first bow up and you think this could be a Drum, only to watch your line peel off the spool in a manner that only the critters with teeth can master.

Jeff went back to the Farm for a few days, and maybe even with the wind change something will happen.

I did take a play right out of Jeff's playbook as I pitched out the head from a four pound bluefish I caught yesterday just beyond the wash, Darkness was falling and sure enough a Monster Shark grabbed that head and nearly stripped me before he clipped the leader for me.

Wade at own risk, this Shark was ten feet from the beach and he was a Jumbo.

Beach got cut on last nights big surf, I am alone at Cape Point, it is raining intermittently and tide is starting to roll in.

Going to power on and perhaps the Big Dark things will leave me alone today......


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Damnit Garbo! I don't want to have to bring you participation trophy (12pk Bush Beer) the next time I see you at The Point. I'd much rather it be a Clelebratory Trophy...You'll need to keep working on those beach Hotties for a Trophy Wife........How's that left bicep from working on all those sharks? Bigger?
Also looking forward to seeing that ferocious Basset Hound belonging to Sanjuanworm... That dog is forever etched in my mind killing a bluefish and taking it back to the camper. Met the dog but not the owner, yet.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

DaBig2na said:


> Damnit Garbo! I don't want to have to bring you participation trophy (12pk Bush Beer) the next time I see you at The Point. I'd much rather it be a Clelebratory Trophy...You'll need to keep working on those beach Hotties for a Trophy Wife........How's that left bicep from working on all those sharks? Bigger?
> Also looking forward to seeing that ferocious Basset Hound belonging to Sanjuanworm... That dog is forever etched in my mind killing a bluefish and taking it back to the camper. Met the dog but not the owner, yet.


yea... i really messed up giving him blues, now he just expects them and howls until you throw him one...not good if fishing is slow


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Speaking of nice the Drum Fisherman named Jeff who caught the first Drum (44") of 2017, two nights later caught the second (42").
> 
> Meanwhile Garbo has upped his total of 5'-8' Sandbars, Spinners and Blacktips to just under 100 tags. It is a single season personal record. Been averaging 9 or 10 a tide. That is a lot of Lead $$$$.
> 
> ...


 As you saw the other night,I'm not committed to point fishing.. Especially if there are HUGE blacktips and sandbars involved.. As far as Jeff it is just what happens.. I can remember king fishing and folks hooking spots and catching kings on a bottom rig... #### just happens..


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Garboman said:


> Speaking of nice the Drum Fisherman named Jeff who caught the first Drum (44") of 2017, two nights later caught the second (42").
> 
> Meanwhile Garbo has upped his total of 5'-8' Sandbars, Spinners and Blacktips to just under 100 tags. It is a single season personal record. Been averaging 9 or 10 a tide. That is a lot of Lead $$$$.
> 
> ...


I would love to be there fishing for those toothy critters to clear the way so you could hook into some drum


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You wouldn't be clearing the way. It's called keeping the sharks there. Tonight there will be a bite


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> You wouldn't be clearing the way. It's called keeping the sharks there. Tonight there will be a bite


Shark Bite last night at the Bird enclosure fence, tide was not right at the regular spot. Easy cast into deep water.

7 Big Sharks, all Sandbars, the last one an 8 Foot Sandbar, I am over 100 now. 

Sharks going to go where they want, especially the Protected Sandbars.

If I am keeping them here and I have been the only one Drum Fishing for the last few tides, then all I can say to that It beats the gym.

Last nights sunset had a Blood Red Sky and a tall Black Dorsal going back in forth in the swells until, I got the 8 footer close enough to save most of my line when I broke her off. All the 8 footers are females.

There is a Gull with a broken wing here at the Point, his name is Bob, he is on disability. I have been making sure he gets enough to eat, he actually walked down to the bird fence last night just in time for dinner. It is a long walk from the main bar.

Bob actually just showed up next to my Jeep, walked all the way down again to the Bird Enclosure. If you see Bob, say hello and give him a snack if you can spare it, Bob has a hard life.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Damnit Garbo! I don't want to have to bring you participation trophy (12pk Bush Beer) the next time I see you at The Point. I'd much rather it be a Clelebratory Trophy...You'll need to keep working on those beach Hotties for a Trophy Wife........How's that left bicep from working on all those sharks? Bigger?
> Also looking forward to seeing that ferocious Basset Hound belonging to Sanjuanworm... That dog is forever etched in my mind killing a bluefish and taking it back to the camper. Met the dog but not the owner, yet.


Officer Hottie, is around and she is one Hot Ranger.....


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Garbo: two things. 

1: your posts are so fun I love to see when your screen name come up
2: hope to meet you one of these trips


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

I've only had the pleasure of meeting Garbo a couple of times but he is great to talk to and didn't mind me picking his brain about the pursuit of the "old drum". Plus he is the master of close cubic packing if you take a look at how much fishin gear he has shoe horned into his jeep.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Officer Hottie, is around and she is one Hot Ranger.....


Brittney is leaving for training next week. She will come back all messed up.


----------



## FishPharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Garbo, 

I love your posts. Sitting here in 40 degrees weather in Maryland with the closest beach 3 hours away waiting for winter to end. I only get to surf fish less than 10 days a year 

I check everyday to follow your action. Keep them coming!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> Brittney is leaving for training next week. She will come back all messed up.


Lets hope for the best that LEO indoctrination does not effect her outlook on people that love Hatteras. Even if she goes Rambo...she is Officer Hottie

Started Saturday at Cape Point with a Large Sandbar seeking a dawn bite Drum in calm cold conditions, 36 degrees. Water still likely near 60 degrees.

Waited until the sun was going down to put out another Drum bait, due to flat sea conditions...ended Saturday with a Large Sandbar. Only two as I am now over my limit on Sharks, 100+ is more than I originally anticipated.

Weekend crowd fishing spinners spent the entire day hooked up to Sandbars, seemed like most folks enjoyed messing with the Sharks.

Bob the Gull ate a pretty good meal of a large Bluefish I was swapping out for fresh bait.

41 degrees here at the moment and a couple fellas at the tip of the Point were getting ready to launch a small yak, either to the outer sand bar or for Sharking, I did not stop to talk.

A long sandbar that is exposed at low tide has formed off the point about 800 yards out, perfect for yakers who will likely get into Drum during the day when everyone else is land bound and fishless at low tide. 

A large Garbo 7 footer was caught right at dusk which is the first one I have seen this year.


----------

